# Illinois Fishing



## BluesHockey42 (Jul 26, 2013)

So I grew my whole life living and fishing in Southeast Michigan, but now since I moved to Illinois I was wondering if anyone knew of any fishing spots around the Kankakee area. I go to school in Bourbonnais a very close town to Kankakee, but I was still curious if anyone knew where to find a good place for bass/pike/musky or any game fish. Thanks!


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Kankakee River has some pretty good smallmouth. There's a few walleyes in there too, with an occasional nice fish, also pike can be had in some of the backwaters. For muskie, Lake Shelbyville has some nice fish.
In about a month or so, there are some nice walleye below the dam spillway, also a good concentration of muskie there also.


----------



## whitetailfreak8 (Nov 3, 2009)

Illinois river....fish just jump in the boat


----------



## o_mykiss (May 21, 2013)

If you're in Bourbonais, you're about 30-45 mins from Willow Slough - it's in Indiana but is a panfish and bass factory

Kankakee R can be good, as mentioned. 

You're within an hour's drive of a ton of Lake Michigan fishing, whether harbors or tribs

I don't know too much about the cooling lakes northwest of you, but I think they can be good for bass

Dale Bowman of the Chicago Sun-Times has a weekly fishing report and a column that's worth following

http://voices.suntimes.com/sports/midwest-fishing-report-lakes-and-rivers-around-chicago-fishing-14/


----------



## Cabin Fever (Dec 6, 2009)

You may find some leads here: http://www.****own-angler.com

Edit: looks like it didn't pass the pc filter - replace the 4 astericks with the first three letters of the town name Chicago followed with a "t".


----------



## Kelsey1 (Dec 16, 2005)

I wouldnt give the Communist State of IL ONE CENT of my recreational spending. FIB's nuff said


----------



## Cabin Fever (Dec 6, 2009)

Here's another one you may want to try: www.lake-link.com


----------

